# Advice needed on non symmetrical shoulders - pics!



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi all,

I have unsymmetrical shoulders and am just wondering if the other will catch the larger one up or if there is anything I can do to help it.

A trainer at my gym suggested a sports therapist may be able to help?!?

Any ideas or suggestions are welcomed, thank you in advance.

PS: I'm 44 and have been training for the last 3 months. I did 5 months early last year too but took 4 months off for a back injury.

The pic below shows me flexing my shoulders. Without holding the cam they appear the same as the picture. At rest (not flexing) both sides look virtually identicle.

Better pic now added.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol take some better pics m8 looks like its coz of holding the camera .


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

Better picture added above.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u definitely not doing that subconsciously?


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

@fatmanstan: No as hard as I try I cannot get the other side to look like that.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

thats mental mate, it looks more like your traps than shoulders that are an issue - i think you should just see if it will catch up before you start trying to get one side up to match


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

do you carry heavy things at work?


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

No, my work is not manual.


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

lmao how come in your previos picture you were holding the camera up in your left hand and the other shoulder/trap looked bigger. maybe i seen wrong? it looks more like your trap not your shoulder, do you do shrugs? barbell or dumbells? if not use dumbells keep reps and weight even.


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

@mck: The other pic was taken looking into a mirror. This one was using the camera on the tripod aimed directly at me.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

that aint your shoulder matey. that is your trap. as said above, do some shrugs mate.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

think its just your shape mate,not much can be done about it...i have different shape pecs,totally genetic.


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

@sakso: I'll put shrugs into my routine using dumbells as mck suggests. Just not sure why my traps look like this?!?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

maybe u tense quite hard one side when ur having a ham shank


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

@fatmanstan: Righthanded so can't be that. Lol!


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

Scotty6Pack said:


> @sakso: I'll put shrugs into my routine using dumbells as mck suggests. Just not sure why my traps look like this?!?


Nothing to worry about mate. it is not unusual buddy... its only because one side is stronger than the other and it has to be leveled (strength wise). I had a mate and one of his chest was bigger than the other one.... he's sorted now... I guess sorting out the traps would be much easier than chests.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sakso said:


> Nothing to worry about mate. it is not unusual buddy... its only because one side is stronger than the other and it has to be leveled (strength wise). I had a mate and one of his chest was bigger than the other one.... he's sorted now... I guess sorting out the traps would be much easier than chests.


wow your mate has two chests - what a legend


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> wow your mate has two chests - what a legend


hahahahahahah..... You know what I mean you [email protected] :lol: :beer:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think it is coz your [email protected] with your right thats done it as you need rest for the muscle to grow lol

shrugs should sort it out in time just do them every workout one side only for now and [email protected] with yer left


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

Scotty6Pack said:


> @mck: The other pic was taken looking into a mirror. This one was using the camera on the tripod aimed directly at me.


lol sorry bud, thought it was a wind up and now i look like a fool, all i can say is the low carbs got me  but def do db shrugs should help balance them out over a little time, most ppl have one muscle or more slightly bigger than the other


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

do you have any probs with scapula retraction mate? im just wondering if when you do some exercises your shoulder blade is sticking out on one side casuingyou to drop your shoulder and altering the load on your muscles


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Normally you do get one side stronger or bigger but that's noticeably different

Not being funny but would nt it be worth seeing a doc


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

So uhan,are you recommending the two handed approach to hamshanking-will this balance out the use of the relevant muscle groups-also,is this also good for the core???


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Btnek1664 said:


> So uhan,are you recommending the two handed approach to hamshanking-will this balance out the use of the relevant muscle groups-also,is this also good for the core???


i have to use the two handed approach


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well i used to be strong in my right hand now i can crack walnuts in my left aswell :whistling:

however it is that time of year where people don`t get suspicious of others buying lots of watermelons just be careful of people selling cut up water melons on the roadside


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> do you have any probs with scapula retraction mate? im just wondering if when you do some exercises your shoulder blade is sticking out on one side casuingyou to drop your shoulder and altering the load on your muscles


Not that I'm aware of. This should be visible I guess when I use weights? Thanks.


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

mck said:


> lol sorry bud, thought it was a wind up and now i look like a fool, all i can say is the low carbs got me  but def do db shrugs should help balance them out over a little time, most ppl have one muscle or more slightly bigger than the other


No worries, thanks for the advice. I'll do the shrugs with even weight and dumbbells as suggested. I guess using even weights will make the smaller muscle work harder than the larger and catch up if I'm thinking correctly. Thanks.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Scotty6Pack said:


> Not that I'm aware of. This should be visible I guess when I use weights? Thanks.


try rowing whilst looking into a mirror.that may show up if one blade is sticking out alot.


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I'm putting more into my shrugs now :thumb:


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Without examining you it is impossible to say for sure. It could just be a muscle imbalance or the positioning of the scapula at the scapulo-thoracic joint. True winging of the medial border of the scapula due to weak serratus anterior or sudo winging of the inferior border to possible pec minor tightness. You really should see a Physio who will help out with this problem.


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

Rickski said:


> Without examining you it is impossible to say for sure. It could just be a muscle imbalance or the positioning of the scapula at the scapulo-thoracic joint. True winging of the medial border of the scapula due to weak serratus anterior or sudo winging of the inferior border to possible pec minor tightness. You really should see a Physio who will help out with this problem.


To be honest I may do as it won't hurt to get an expert opinion, thanks.


----------

